# Has anyone used First Amendment Tees Co/Fat-Tees/Contract DTG?



## Adltal (Jun 16, 2015)

They look pretty good, but before I start doing business with them I wanted to see if there is any feedback.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't heard of them before. Just checked their page. They seem legit. I am sure you will be in good hands.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You should always just order a sample print to see how it goes as far as print quality and turnaround time. It is worth the small investment with whatever company you go with.


----------



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate to resurrect a thread that is over a year old, but I just found out about Contract DTG/First Amendment (Direct to Garment & Silk Screening Fulfilment | Contract DTG) and I haven't been able to find much information about them. I downloaded their info brochure and tried contacting them but no response so far. OP did you ever end up ordering a sample from them? Does anyone else have experience working with them?


----------



## rmaxco (Jan 4, 2006)

aestheticdress said:


> I hate to resurrect a thread that is over a year old, but I just found out about Contract DTG/First Amendment (Direct to Garment & Silk Screening Fulfilment | Contract DTG) and I haven't been able to find much information about them. I downloaded their info brochure and tried contacting them but no response so far. OP did you ever end up ordering a sample from them? Does anyone else have experience working with them?


Hi, Have you ordered with Contract DTG/First Amendment yet? I just ordered a sample and waiting on a quote. Thanks


----------



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Russ. No, they seem to be either really busy or maybe they think I'm "not worth their time" due to asking some questions before placing an order. I inquired about a sample, they took a few days just to answer and then after that stopped responding. I guess I could call them but I felt that I should check out some companies that are more enthusiastic about taking on new business. Hey I'd appreciate if you could let us all know how your experience with them turns out!


----------



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

I di some business with them about a year ago. They DTG printed a couple of dozen dark t-shirts with a picture of a tractor trailer on it. Fair price print was good and turn was good.


----------



## bilet69 (May 13, 2010)

aestheticdress said:


> Hey Russ. No, they seem to be either really busy or maybe they think I'm "not worth their time" due to asking some questions before placing an order. I inquired about a sample, they took a few days just to answer and then after that stopped responding. I guess I could call them but I felt that I should check out some companies that are more enthusiastic about taking on new business. Hey I'd appreciate if you could let us all know how your experience with them turns out!



Sorry aestheticdress you have had this outcome... We do not offer samples per say. We do offer low qty on all services. But as a alternative we do offer samples thru our retail site mycustom-tshirt.com. This helps the automation process... meaning they can pick the size, color, etc. and its their artwork... Low quality artwork is 35% of the main issue when dealing with samples. Potential customers expect a great product from low quality artwork. For 1 off items is it worth the artwork required to make a good sample to please the customer enough to try to make a larger purchase? If they are truly a "contract" customer.

There is a lot that goes in to a sample meaning a 1 off piece.
We get literally 1000's of requests for custom samples and to us a custom sample is a retail request. If someone is asking for a bella/canvas 30001u with a custom front print and or back print, custom tag, specific size, specific color, shipping etc. this means they are going to wear this product not sell. This defeats the purpose of true contract printing, which is high volume low cost.

We did a price calculator last year for free samples and did a tally calculation and if we did offer this service it would have cost well over 90k. for samples alone. 

We struggle with having to separate retail customers from local, to online retail, to local and online contract customers every day because we have the avenues we sell thru.

If you need anything feel free to shoot me a pm or give us a ring anytime, we will be glad to help. Thanks, Mark


----------

